# Help! Stuck! Repowering a Honda with a predator engine



## Matt Honda HS520ASA (Dec 17, 2017)

Hey thanks for all the help with my Honda HS520ASA. You guys correctly diagnosed the engine was toast and I ordered a predator engine and am trying to replace it myself.
I am not mechanically inclined but I'm going for it! 
I have engine most of the way off but I've hit a snag. I can't get the ... engine axle thing that comes out of the engine... to 'unattach' from the pully. I've tried a crow bar, brute force, hammering on the engine, (I've smashed it good), etc. 

Does anyone have any insight on what I should be doing? I've added a few pix that hopefully show what I'm trying to say.
Let me know if anyone needs any spare parts from that era Honda too?

IMG_4573 by matt Curren, on Flickr

IMG_4572 by matt Curren, on Flickr

IMG_4571 by matt Curren, on Flickr


**I was thinking, if I have to, I could just use a saws-all to cut the dang thing off and buy a new pully wheel. Should I just skip ahead to that? I think this thing is super rusted on.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Try a gear puller.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Did you remove the belt?


----------



## Matt Honda HS520ASA (Dec 17, 2017)

I left the belt on so I would be able to keep the configuration the same. Will taking the belt off make a difference?


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Matt Honda HS520ASA said:


> I left the belt on so I would be able to keep the configuration the same. Will taking the belt off make a difference?


Take pictures, and take it apart. I you take a bolt/screw out put it back in the hole it came out of. You can't take things apart, without, well taking them apart. These things are assembled in layers, and need to be disassembled the same way.

take off the belts, and anything else in the way


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

If you do not have a 3-jaw gear puller, you could go rent one from the auto parts store.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

a puller will take that off no problem. i own this set from hf

https://www.harborfreight.com/three-jaw-puller-set-3-pc-69105.html

absolute lifesaver especially whenyour always doing engine swaps like i am


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

43128 said:


> a puller will take that off no problem. i own this set from hf
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/three-jaw-puller-set-3-pc-69105.html
> 
> absolute lifesaver especially whenyour always doing engine swaps like i am


They're cheap too. It's one of those things that you kick around for a while, then when you need it, it's worth every penny.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

What 43128 and Jsup said is right on. The cheap HF puller sets work great. If the engine is toast you can heat the pulley with a propane torch a bit to expand it so it pulls easier.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

did you loosen the set screws in the pulley?


----------



## TheFanMan (Oct 10, 2017)

vmax29 said:


> What 43128 and Jsup said is right on. The cheap HF puller sets work great. If the engine is toast you can heat the pulley with a propane torch a bit to expand it so it pulls easier.


I own that set as well, used it to pull that _exact_ pulley off a Tecumseh engine without issue.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The belt needs to come off period as you will damage it as well if you do not remove it.


----------



## Matt Honda HS520ASA (Dec 17, 2017)

classiccat said:


> did you loosen the set screws in the pulley?


not sure - what are those sorry?

Belt is off...


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The set screws are what anchors the V belt pulley to the engine crank shaft.

You may have more than one set screw on the hub of the pulley. The hub is the small round narrow metal part of the casting that is also part of the same pulley. 

Looking at your picture you need to look closely at the engine crankshaft and follow it forward to the first portion of the V belt pulley that you see which is the "hub" of the V belt pulley.

if you can spin the crank shaft in either direction you will eventually see a set screw threaded into the hub. The set screws job is to secure the pulley to the crank shaft.

you need a long allen wrench to remove it. Perhaps you can purchase a single allen socket for that size if you have small allen wrenches to check the size of the set screw.


----------



## Matt Honda HS520ASA (Dec 17, 2017)

leonz said:


> The set screws are what anchors the V belt pulley to the engine crank shaft.
> 
> You may have more than one set screw on the hub of the pulley. The hub is the small round narrow metal part of the casting that is also part of the same pulley.
> 
> ...


I didn't see any set screws. I looked very hard.

I'm off to buy a puller. All the ones I see are 3 inches as the smallest. My pully wheel is only 2 inches in diameter. Will that be ok?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

are you 100% positive there are no set screws ? could be covered up with belt dust as they are recessed. a 3" puller should work as it usually only takes minimal force to get that pulley off.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Look for set screws....if you didn't have them, the pulley would have fallen off years ago......


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Im pretty sure there are no set screws on that pulley.


----------



## SimplicityAlan (Jan 7, 2014)

Which HF Predator are you using as a replacement? The Honda Model you have is a single stage blower by my research.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

If there are no set screws...or bolt holding the pulley on at the end of the crank...what is holding the pulleys on the crank?


----------



## Matt Honda HS520ASA (Dec 17, 2017)

SimplicityAlan said:


> Which HF Predator are you using as a replacement? The Honda Model you have is a single stage blower by my research.


It's this one: 6.5 HP (212cc) OHV Horizontal Shaft Gas Engine EPA


----------



## Matt Honda HS520ASA (Dec 17, 2017)

cranman said:


> If there are no set screws...or bolt holding the pulley on at the end of the crank...what is holding the pulleys on the crank?


There was a bolt at the end of the crank holding the pulley on. I took it off before that picture.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

They


----------



## Matt Honda HS520ASA (Dec 17, 2017)

Yup that's mine! Can confirm there's a key in the crank as well. (I can't believe I'm actually typing this stuff and know what it is)


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Tapered shaft. I’m guessing keyed.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

vmax29 said:


> Tapered shaft. I’m guessing keyed.


Tape


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i bet the pulley has a cast in key


----------



## EdwardC (Sep 26, 2016)

That brings up a question, do Predators come with tapered shafts? I thought they were all 3/4" straight shafts. Maybe the pulley can be machined out to be straight?

Edit, or I suppose you could easily find a replacement pulley of similar diameter.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

classiccat said:


> did you loosen the set screws in the pulley?


+1 on the setscrew. My very first thought.


----------



## Matt Honda HS520ASA (Dec 17, 2017)

Update - I got the puller and got it on the pulley and it still won't come off. I also managed to break the pulley in the process so now I need to buy a new pulley. I'm going to just cut it off in the morning and buy a pulley and go that route. Is it easy buy a 2" pulley wheel or do I need to order it online. I will research this as well but if anyone knows you can't find one at home depot/lowe's it might save me a trip. thanks!

*when I say cut it off I mean the crank.


----------



## Matt Honda HS520ASA (Dec 17, 2017)

Based on a few minutes of googling I'm going to guess a "store" won't have this - right?


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

Matt Honda HS520ASA said:


> Based on a few minutes of googling I'm going to guess a "store" won't have this - right?


big box stores? no.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

EdwardC said:


> That brings up a question, do Predators come with tapered shafts? I thought they were all 3/4" straight shafts. Maybe the pulley can be machined out to be straight?


The


----------



## SimplicityAlan (Jan 7, 2014)

I’m very curious to see your install in action. You’ll be going from around 160cc to 212. Should be an awesome little blower once complete. Picnic and videos PLEEASE!!


----------



## Matt Honda HS520ASA (Dec 17, 2017)

jtclays said:


> The tapered end is the flywheel.
> 
> The original pulley is around $10 from Honda parts places.
> 22411-V10-000 PULLEY, DRIVE (Honda Code 6277487)
> ...


Nice thanks!


----------



## eyebolt (Dec 15, 2016)

Good luck , Gear puller is it.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Here is what I'd do. Get a gear puller, put the bolt back in but leave it about 1/2" unscrewed and push against it with the puller. With most pulleys you can see and push against the end of the crank but I think your pulley encloses the end so you'd have to push on the bolt.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

posters 36 and 37 please see the op's post number 30.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Why cut the crank off. Buy a pulley to fit the hf engine not the Honda engine


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok I see why you need to cut the crank


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

You may run into an issue where the pulley is a 20mm diameter and the Predator shaft is 3/4". Can say for sure, but being a snow duty engine it is possible. Also you likely can not use a 'general' pulley as it uses a 'serpentine belt' and it needs to have the correct dimensions, number of grooves and off-set
For removing it, heat and and 3 jaw puller should do it.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

If you have a Tractor Supply near they carry pulleys but I think they just carry v belt pulleys. Your best bet to find the serpentine style is probably Amazon or McMaster Carr.


----------

